
Ask HN: What about this tweet makes Twitter think it needs translating? - smashah
https://twitter.com/smashah/status/1273469808575684608
======
smashah
I just did a quick search of "y'all" and it came up with this tweet:
[https://twitter.com/lisacursed/status/1273489302761033733](https://twitter.com/lisacursed/status/1273489302761033733)

and it doesn't offer up the translate button. How does twitter decide what
does and doesn't need translating since it's clearly not just the words used.

